# Redline MTL??



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

I did research and figured out that the MT-90 does not perform real well in cold climates, basically where I'm at now...
MTL is supposed to be all-around fluid, warm through cold.
I know about MT-90's massive recommendations, but is it wise to use MT-90 in winter climates about 20-45 degrees, or is MTL also a good one to use? Thanks!


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> I did research and figured out that the MT-90 does not perform real well in cold climates, basically where I'm at now...
> MTL is supposed to be all-around fluid, warm through cold.
> I know about MT-90's massive recommendations, but is it wise to use MT-90 in winter climates about 20-45 degrees, or is MTL also a good one to use? Thanks!


I really don't know man...maybe someone else will help me, err, I mean you...


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Ha ha. Talking to yourself. Ha ha. I don't know either. It would probably help to contact Redline themselves and see what they say.

David


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

i say your much better off with mt-90 in the cold versus the regular stuff !


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

Where did you hear this? I've heard that mt-90 is actually very good in cold weather.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Maximeltman*, the two fluids are very similar in formula/composition but are actually two different weights:

Red Line MTL 70W80

Red Line MT-90 75W90

Both are GL-4 synchromesh fluids and both are good for cold weather. Use the one which most closely matches the oil spec'd in your manual.

Some people mix the two if you are looking for a weight in between. I'm using an 80/20 mix right now, heavy on the MT-90 ... but these 6 speeds don't shift really nice no matter what is used.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks man. the site was here: http://www.bimmerworld.com/html/redline-d4-atf.htm
but now it does not mention it being unsuitable for cold weather. i dunno. im using it now and its cool.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

duh, here: http://www.bimmerworld.com/html/redline-manual-transmission-lubricant.htm:


----------

